# Pella Thermastar Windows?



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Any thoughts on Pella Thermastar Vinyl new construction windows?


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

I have installed them and the thought causes me sleep loss. 

If you are looking for a low grade window with a cheap price then you have found your window. In the same price/quality bracket you might consider Silverline by Andersen. 

" You only pay for quality once" <--(I forget who I am quoting but it applies here)


----------



## EmilyP (Dec 28, 2008)

sandyman720 said:


> Any thoughts on Pella Thermastar Vinyl new construction windows?


It's funny you find all these window salemen on these web sites claiming they have the best vinyl windows-then they go out of business--. Silverline is the largest MFG of vinyl windows in North American. They have different series windows just like everyone else, but as far as Pella Vinyl Windows---CHECK THIS OUT--BUY ONE FOR YOUR SELF-they Pella uses double sided tape to seal in there glass to vinyl-every other MFG uses a high grade sealant caulk, plus, look at the exterior weap holes, great area for bugs, paper thin exterior glass stops, jamb screws - not a fast way to help snug the window to frame- I took one apart to see for my self- and returned it to Lowes, I could not believe it-also NO LOW-E only on special orders- the window does suck - but as for A/C I would rate them upper middle of the pack-their not junk, but you do get what you pay for in this case, consumer reports rated them A/C better than Jeld Wen wood windows who would have thought vinyl over JW wood windows,


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Pella has always tried to sell themselves as the Cadillac of windows, when in reality they are closer to a Yugo. I have had several customers with rotted frames(not trim) after the 10 yr warranty, and Pella will not do anything about it. If you want a service oriented company, Andersen is one of the best, IMHO.


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

EMILY P said:


> It's funny you find all these window salemen on these web sites claiming they have the best vinyl windows-then they go out of business--. Silverline is the largest MFG of vinyl windows in North American.


Who are you referring to Emily? The forum rules do not allow self promotion and other than a few people pushing Andersen products I don't remember seeing any vinyl window companies promoting their own products. 

How many people did Andersen lay off this year? 

Out of interest, exactly how many window dealers on this forum went out of business?


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

Just Bill said:


> Pella has always tried to sell themselves as the Cadillac of windows, when in reality they are closer to a Yugo. I have had several customers with rotted frames(not trim) after the 10 yr warranty, and Pella will not do anything about it. If you want a service oriented company, Andersen is one of the best, IMHO.


Bill, is Andersen providing a new window or new frames? Are they providing any labor $$$?


----------



## R&RRenovators (Dec 29, 2008)

Look into the Xact window from MI Home Products they have 1550 series window that comes with the works. Low-e argon,double glass, tile sash,child locks, and come with the good house-keeping label for energy eff.
You can get them at and Allied Bulding Products store.


----------



## EmilyP (Dec 28, 2008)

fhivinylwindows said:


> Who are you referring to Emily? The forum rules do not allow self promotion and other than a few people pushing Andersen products I don't remember seeing any vinyl window companies promoting their own products.
> 
> How many people did Andersen lay off this year?
> 
> Out of interest, exactly how many window dealers on this forum went out of business?


Duh, since you know you tell me how many people they have laid off, vinyl companies that went out of business -read the Door and Window Manufactures- or Pro Sales News- republic windows in chicago for one- Hurd filled - there are about 5- 10 vinyl companies that have went out of business and more will follow soon, if they have no cash flow-


----------



## EmilyP (Dec 28, 2008)

fhivinylwindows said:


> Who are you referring to Emily? The forum rules do not allow self promotion and other than a few people pushing Andersen products I don't remember seeing any vinyl window companies promoting their own products.
> 
> How many people did Andersen lay off this year?
> 
> Out of interest, exactly how many window dealers on this forum went out of business?


I'm not sure how many were laid off from Andersen- educate me - how would you not lay off people in a down economy - Andersen claims they sell approx 7 million windows a year with capibilities to make approx 25,000 windows a day-that works work to be 92 to 130 truck loads of windows a day of 53 foot trailers- Silver Line claims they sell $700 million a year in vinyl products- in a down economy and your not selling windows because of slow housing starts and slow remolding - and everyone out of work and not spending money- would still employee 22,000+ employees - the housing market may never recover - it could take many years- and in early 2000 being the boom of the housing market- I guest Andersen is cutting back to remain strong-it makes business since- so if your business is slow are you going to keep everyone, propably not


----------

